# Half chaps?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking about getting tall boots at first, but frankly I'm not big fan of those, so instead thinking about getting pair of half-chaps. Any recommendations? Experience? Or it's better to get the tall boots? I ride in paddock saxon at the moment (pretty short). 

I'm thinking about those WITHOUT zippers, as I have a bad luck tearing any zipper on 2nd use.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I always ride in half-chaps when I'm in an English saddle. I get a little more of the feel of tall boots without trashing my only (show) pair, plus my legs don't get pinched by the stirrup leathers. 

I've got a pair of TuffRiders in suede, and they're all velcro closures. One long strip lengthwise, and an elastic band and velcro closure around the top, with an elastic insert around the calf for some "give". They've held up really well for going on 3 years now.

I just looked for a link to mine... but I think that the model has since changed and they now have a zipper. :-(


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I love love love my half chaps, definitely prefer them over tall boots. Mine are zippered, but I've had them (and used them hard) for 2-3 years with nary a problem. Ariat makes good stuff, definitely worth it... though they do tend to be on the pricier side of things.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I love my half chaps for every day riding so that I can save my tall boots for showing. Mine are Ariat....they happen to have a heavy duty zipper on them. You can get them in Half leather-half suede or I think full leather. The fulls were more expensive._

_This is similar to the pair I got. If you are still growing though, you might want to go with a cheaper pair. If not, you might as well invest in a great pair so that they last._

Ariat All Around Chap III-On Sale until Aug 31 2010 [DRC4101]


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I always use half chaps when I school. I second the comment on ariat ones. I have a pair that I use almost everyday that I've had for over two years without any problems. However, if you have thicker boots you need to make sure they fit over. I had to get a pair of really cheap ones to fit over my winter boots because the elastic ones stretchy enough to fit over.

even pricier, but have been useful in a pinch were these:
http://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductClass.aspx?productclassid=8437&cm_vc=Search
My friend had these and ended up wearing them in a A show when she couldn't get her tall boots on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! So as far as I understand the half chaps are also allowed at the shows? Or just for schooling?

Also how you choose the SIZE? Should it be very tight, on loose side?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I've used my half chaps in schooling shows. You want them snug, or they will fall down._

_Supermane-Ariat now has winter paddock boots with a slimmer top so that the ariat half chaps will fit over them.  Theres even enough room for a thick pair of socks in them._


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you, All! So as far as I understand the half chaps are also allowed at the shows? Or just for schooling?
> 
> Also how you choose the SIZE? Should it be very tight, on loose side?


You shouldn't use them for showing (though some schooling shows do allow it). Sizing will depend on the brand, but you should be able to find out how on the internet. Here is ariat's: Crazy Horse Tack | English Tall Boots, English Saddles, Ariat Paddock Boots, Riding Apparel. They should be tight against your calf. The velcro ones are nice because you can adjust the width all down your calf, but the zip ones do tend to last longer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would guess they are allowed in lower level schooling shows.

If you are going to show I would recommend getting tall boots.

If you just want something to ride in then half chaps are great.

I have a pair of These. They are wearing well. Can not beat the price either. 

No, they are not fancy and you for sure could not show in them. But very functional. Sorry, they do have a zipper.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The half chaps should fit you pretty snug (even a little tightish) when you first get them, but providing that they are leather/suede, they will break in to the shape of your leg and once they do, they're super comfy cozy to wear.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would guess they are allowed in lower level schooling shows.
> 
> If you are going to show I would recommend getting tall boots.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for those as well. While they do not fit me correctly, they do hold up very well. My mom has had hers for a couple years now and the only thing that's happened is that the snaps on the side have come off.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Supermane said:


> I can vouch for those as well. While they do not fit me correctly, they do hold up very well. My mom has had hers for a couple years now and the only thing that's happened is that the snaps on the side have come off.


I was totally shocked when I got mine. For the price they are really nice. Very comfy and heck, you can wash them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! I'll try both Dublin and Ariat next time I go to Dover. 

P.S. I'm not gonna show at least till next summer, so chaps is a cheaper alternative at the moment. :wink:


----------



## Next Evening Star (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes I recomend using half chaps...I use them all the time and the are great. Also alot easier to remove then tall boots


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I love my half chaps, its all I ride in, I save my tall boots for shows.

So I guess it depends upon your budget and if you show. I think things are changing a bit, but at most non-schooling type shows half chaps are "allowed" but frowned on. If you plan to show and can only afford one or the other, I would go with tall boots, if you don't plan to show go with the half chaps, or if you can afford both.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK... I went to Dover yesterday and tried chaps they have down there. The weird thing L seems to be too loose, M I can't zip (too small). So didn't get any....


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Uh-oh, were they elastic at all, or were they the kind that is just leather wrapped around your calf?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Try for the half suede half leather ones....they seem to have a bit more "give" to them then just a pair of leather ones._


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

I love(d) my half chaps, but the zip broke on them yesterday as I did them up. They had lasted me ages though, but out of choice im not sure I would get another pair with zips. I just think you need to shop around, they vary so much in length and size. I have got quite long stick-like legs so I had a while of shopping around until I found ones that fit me perfectly, just keep looking!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> Uh-oh, were they elastic at all, or were they the kind that is just leather wrapped around your calf?


I'd think just a leather wrapped around (suede kinda leather). Felt very stiff too. May be my boots were too big so that's why it didn't fit. I may go to the different store to try what they have.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Sometimes I think companies do that on purpose...make sure that its hard for their product to mix up and work well with another product. They will be stiff till you break them in. You can always wear them around your house clean and bare legged so that your body heat helps break them in easier._

_Kitten-you said that you have really low paddock boots already, correct? Or just regular paddock boots? _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I despise half-chaps. :lol: I just find them uncomfortable, and not very attractive. For everyday riding I wear rubber/PVC waterproof tall boots, and I prefer those over half-chaps. I have a pair of suede ones with velcro closures, and they've been in the tack room collecting dust ever since I got my PVC tall boots. But, to be of help, the velcro closures are nice as they allow you to choose the width for each section of your calf, so they are easier to "customize." Good luck on your search!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Kitten-you said that you have really low paddock boots already, correct? Or just regular paddock boots? _


Actually they are not VERY low. Somewhere in mid between my knee in and the ankle.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I think half chaps are wonderful! I think someone mentioned this, but make sure they are very snug and very tall when you start off. They will stretch out (esp the cheaper ones, and some of the expensive ones too!) and break down a bit, just like tall boots. If you want a really good fit I'd take a tape measure and measure the widest part of your calf and then the length from the back of your knee to the floor. Then look at size charts to see what would be the best for you. Tredsteps and ProChaps are my favorite brands. Mainly b/c their sizing is length x width instead of S M L so you get a more custom fit. They're both a little more expensive but fabulous quality.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunny said:


> I despise half-chaps. :lol: I just find them uncomfortable, and not very attractive. For everyday riding I wear rubber/PVC waterproof tall boots, and I prefer those over half-chaps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You think rubber boots are more comfortable and attractive then half chaps??? interesting.... (not meant to be snobby or snarky, i just honestly think that's interesting! )


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

upnover said:


> You think rubber boots are more comfortable and attractive then half chaps??? interesting.... (not meant to be snobby or snarky, i just honestly think that's interesting! )


 Oh, I luuuurve my rubber tall boots. They give more support, and I really like the look of mine. I can ride in them, muck stalls, bathe horses, etc. Plus, all I have to do is take a baby wipe to them, and voila! Good as new. Different strokes for different folks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I had a pair of rubber boots as well before I got my half chaps, and had them for 10 years pretty much. I really liked them, but my leg position has improved a lot since I got the half chaps. Plus my rubbs were starting to stink to high heaven when I took them off :S_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sunny said:


> Oh, I luuuurve my rubber tall boots. They give more support, and I really like the look of mine. I can ride in them, muck stalls, bathe horses, etc. Plus, all I have to do is take a baby wipe to them, and voila! Good as new. Different strokes for different folks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you a post a pic of the boots, please? I'm curious. When I think about it, only those big rubber boots I muck the field in come in my mind (and they are definitely not great for riding). :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are a few links. :wink:

Ovation Dafna Winner PVC Boot-Lds and Rubber Riding Boots | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

Dover Saddlery | Derby Rubber Boot - Ladies' .

Rubber Riding Boots Ladies: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

ETA: I only paid about $30 or so for mine.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If you would like to see them on, I think all the pics in my album have me wearing them._

_They arent the best or always clear pictures. In the last pic I am wearing my half chaps from Ariat._


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, aren't they too slippery and loose? I have pair from TSC (although not nearly that elegant  ), but they feel really loose on leg (on calf).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Unless they have changed tons since I had my rubber tall boots (which I admit was 20 something years ago) they are horribly uncomfortable and crack after too sort of time.

And yes, I always felt like if I was not careful they would fall off when I worked with out stirrups. Though I guess it does get you to push your toes way up just to keep those suckers on.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Really? Mine are extremely snug on my calf and I have pretty small legs. I've never had any issues like that at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I never had issues with them not fitting my calves at all....and that was getting them when I was 14ish...quit riding for a while...gained and lost weight...and got back into riding at 22 and they still fit. Sometimes had to drag the boot jack out if my legs were really sweaty to help get them off!_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I use half chaps all the time. Ariats are wonderful and very durable. 
Two things; If you wear spurs, get the kind that do NOT come down low over the back of your heel (will cover up your spurs).
If you are not longer growing, get them a tiny bit tight, as they will stretch out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> I use half chaps all the time. Ariats are wonderful and very durable.
> Two things; If you wear spurs, get the kind that do NOT come down low over the back of your heel (will cover up your spurs).
> If you are not longer growing, get them a tiny bit tight, as they will stretch out.


Thanks, tiny! I never wear spurs (and I'm too old to grow more except above the bum :lol: ). 

I gonna stop by a different place this week to see what they have. I probably give up on rubber boots though, as I rather use different exercise to keep my toes up. Lol!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Tinyliny--Do you run your spur straps under the half chaps to do them up?_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have two pairs of half chaps. One of them is by Grand PRix (made in Italy and fabulous leather) but they are of the style that comes way down over the whole ankle, front and back. They have a kind of gusset in the front that allows you the freedom to flex your ankle in the stirrup. I wear those most of the time. I cannot wear spurs with them either under or over due to the thickness of the gusset.
The other pair is by Ariat. They are cut up above the heel and above the front of the akle (where the paddock boot laces are). I wear my spurs UNDER the chaps. These chaps are heavier and they zip from button upward. I have always found that it is better if they zip from top downwards. IMHO.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't read the entire thread, but I have these: Ariat International - Ariat® Classic Chap Iii

They are pricey, but they are absolutely unbelievable. When I first bought them, they were so tight I almost couldn't get them done up. Now? They are an absolute perfect fit. They are suede on the inside and leather on the outside. They definitely stand up to wear/tear. Highly recommended. 

On a side note, I couldn't school in boots. They drive me absolutely mad. Which is horrible because technically the more I ride in them the better they should get - but I still can't stand them! 

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think those are the ones I have that I CAN use with spurs. They are dynamite.! I try not to wear them day in and day out because I want them to stay looking nice so I have something to show in. I don't own a pair of tall boots. Well, I do but I got fat and middle aged and now my calf wont go into them. Too bad, 'cause they are Petries and are like 400$ new. Men's size 10 (I wear ladies size 9.5)

I also have another pair of half chaps by Ariat that I got for summertime. They are nubuck sued on the inside and a kind of mesh on the outside which makes them cooler. They are designed to go over the Ariat trail boot that they put out for endurance riders. I can't remember the names of these products right now but I bet you know what I am talking about.


----------

